

This is what happens when you refuse to pay me - jenius
http://creativemixing.com/

======
bentruyman
Looks like it's just a parked page now. It was this:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=active&biw=1680&bih=1050&source=hp&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcreativemixing.com%2F&pbx=1&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fcreativemixing.com%2F&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=5594l6809l0l7183l7l4l0l0l0l0l564l1281l0.1.2.5-1l4)

Is this the typical way to handle these types of things (besides in the
courts)? Seems like this might scare off some potential clientele if they ever
found out you'd done something like this.

~~~
jenius
I don't know, I gave him ample notification. You can't have something you
didn't pay for... I wasn't about to let him get away with that.

I sure hope that it scares off any potential clients that plan on not paying
for work. I'm really not taking clients anymore though, I work full time doing
this stuff for legitimate companies, instead of deadbeats that think stealing
is fine.

------
Omnipresent
Had this type of thing happen to me as well and I also contemplated doing what
you did but saying a lot of curse words and beer has same effect.

------
inportb
Wait, what happens?

------
jsavimbi
Yes, that is what happens.

~~~
jenius
I'd also like to know what happens. I'm bringing him to court, but don't have
experience here. Has anyone else done this before?

